# can live rock..die?



## JonnyB

if so how and is it possible to revive it? And does live rock lower the nitrate levels, I have done an almost 100% water change and my nitrates are still too high.


----------



## Revolution1221

JonnyB said:


> if so how and is it possible to revive it? And does live rock lower the nitrate levels, I have done an almost 100% water change and my nitrates are still too high.


Just take live rock out of the water and let it dry it will die.


----------



## petlovingfreak

yep. Put it back in and organisms will start to grow on it again and it will become "live" rock again.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Heh, if only it were really that easy.

When live rock dies, it's pores get clogged with millions of dead bacteria. Before dead rock can live again, all that dead stuff has to rot away and get replaced with new live bacteria, and that makes a big mess of things before it finally happens.

Live rock does get rid of nitrates, which is the main point in using it. 
How?
Water doesn't flow through live rock very well, and as a result there isn't much oxygen inside it. There is SOME, though. The bacteria that live inside live rock are able to live in these conditions, and they get their oxygen from ripping it away from nitrate until only nitrogen remains, which then simply dissapates. 
Too much oxygen, and this can't happen.
Too little oxygen, and this can't happen. It has to be juuust right.


----------



## JonnyB

haha ok cool thanks I think im going to get a couple more live rocks and see what happens

hopefully i can get it juuuust right


----------



## petlovingfreak

Ah, thanks for clarifying oldsalt


----------

